# Trumatic Auto Igniter problems



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have just bought a replacement electric / gas combi heater for my motorhome - From My reckoning it is a Trumatic s3002.

It has an auto igniter, which we are not sure if it isd working or not, Before i spash out £60 on a new auto igniter - does anybody know of any way of testing one of these...

I know it has a flame sensor, to auto ignite if blown out, I am assuming this is a simple switch which makes the circuit via the lower pins at the bottom left of theback of the box.

I have tried shorting thesde pins out and then testing the unit but cannot get it to create a current?

Any ideas?

MAny thanx

SteveO


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it operated by a battery (usually AA) rather than habitation supply??? I think most of them are (but I am prpeared to be wrong!!)


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

yes battery aa


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

??


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi SteveO,

I had my Truma heater [same model] checked over on Friday [no ignition].
It was thought that the ignitor module had failed. When the guy stripped it out [the unit slides out from two side brackets] and disconnected it, I think [couldn't see properly] he used a coin to bridge the two pins that the wiring connects to. Lo and behold it clicked away. It turned out to be a broken wire on the valve switch [i.e. the unit at the base of the control rod]
It does seem that you have already checked the ignitor module, but maybe the coin trick would confirm it for you.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Unfortunately not - I shorted across these 2 pins and got nothing!!!


----------

